# 08 Rs



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

08 RS 61
DA 7800 Grouppo
Mavic Kysrium SL Wheelset
FSA Ceramic Head Set
Zipp CB Stem
Deda Superzero CB Seat Post
Fizik Aliente Seat
Salsa Short & Shallow 46cm bars

Sweetest Ride I've ever owned. Great for long training rides and fast club rides. Loves hills and excellent transfer of power. Get one you'll love it!


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice bike, enjoy.

Best, John


----------

